# *The Minion Method* and side fire box smokers?



## eaglewing (Nov 5, 2009)

The way I gather it the minion method would not really work for smokers that have side fire boxes, right?

I just don't see it generating enough heat seeing as I got to get some pretty serious coals and logs going now just to get the food chamber to the right temp...

Has anyone been able to do this?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have heard of it but I also have tried it I think. What I believe it is, is that you place the minion amount oif coals in a line and let them burn there way down the coals. I tried that and I most have done something wrong cause mine didn't move down the line and when tehy did it's like you said low temp. So I don't know and I'm glad I have gassers


----------



## toxie (Nov 5, 2009)

I use it in mine, a Char-Griller Smokin Pro, with success. I can keep a constant 225 for several hours.


----------



## subzero (Nov 5, 2009)

I think it would depend on the size of the smoker maybe? I've got an off-set smoker (Brinkman SnP) and use the minion method (I think lol).

I start with a full chimney of unlit briquettes and dump that into the box, then take about 20 out to light. Dump the lit coals on top of the unlit, and wait for a few minutes until the smoker gets up to about 200 and put on the meat. I can typically maintain about 250-270 (would like to get that lower) inside temp, and get a pretty solid 4 hrs without adding any additional fuel.


----------



## ashman (Nov 5, 2009)

I used this method with my char-griller as well and was able to maintain between 225 and 250 for quite a while.


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW...OK then, I guess I'm gona have to give this a try...

Do most you guys have that COAL BASKET thing that you do it in?


----------



## toxie (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a charcoal basket but when I use the minion method I take it out and just load up the charcoal in the side fire box. The reason being I can get more charcoal in there without the basket.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 5, 2009)

This may help:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=fire+control


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 5, 2009)

Thnx


----------



## ddave (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's a link that explains the Minion Method.

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/fireup2.html#minion

It will work in a SFB but not as well sometimes because typically SFBs are pretty drafty which can cause the temp to rise and more charcoal to ignite than is desirable.

I would recommend using a charcoal basket to guard against ash choking.

Dave


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Very good advise to consider. Those conditions can effect temps/burns. Ash biulds up quickly, and it can choke off air which is needed for proper burns. Good luck my friend.


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 6, 2009)

I made a coal basket from expanded steel (as recommended by many here) and went a step further - I put in a double-walled divider similar to what you see in the Klose charcoal baskets.

It works very well. I light it at the 'end' closest to the smoke chamber and it burns unattended for 3 hours or so.


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 6, 2009)

Good stuff...

I am also getting the idea that this takes much more charcoal to perform than I thought. Which is NO BIG DEAL to me as far as cost goes, that isn't the issue, I am trying to get to a more maintained temp smoke with less attention on my part and I have a few good ideas to try now.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 6, 2009)

*...And I’m gonna punch that Bleeker kid in the wiener next time I see him.*


*HAHAHA!  Sorry, I can't help with your question.  But love that quote!*


----------



## ddave (Nov 6, 2009)

Sounds to me like you would like a UDS.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 6, 2009)

I got to tell ya Dave, if I did get one it would be from this guy...


http://houston.craigslist.org/hsh/1409108523.html


----------



## coyote-1 (Nov 6, 2009)

It shouldn't take bags of coal for a single smoke... a summertime rib & chicken smoke (5 hours) takes me one basketful of coal and 3-5 sticks of maple or cherry.

A wintertime turkey or butt consumes significantly more of course, but I've never consumed more than two-thirds an 18-lb bag of RoyalOak on a smoke. Of course I do add sticks of hardwood as outlined above...


----------



## michchef (Nov 6, 2009)

The last time I used my SnP, I turned leaned the charcoal grate on an angle up against the smoking chamber opening on the bolts that hole it to the firebox, giving me more room underneath it for ash to fall through. I mounded the charcoal up on it all the way to the firebox door, which I have a piece of expanded metal over to keep coals from falling out the air vent. Then I dumped about 20 lit briqs on the charc in front of the vent and let it go. It hit 225 real quick and stayed pretty much in that zone for the 7 hours that I cooked a pork butt in it.


----------

